# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  Beehive lair map examples?

## Torfint

Hey all, I am working up a map of a beehive type fortress under siege on a floating sky island.  I have some ideas but am hoping to see some other examples to refine the map.  Any links or suggestions of a similar style? It will be hex with a variety of corridors and floors with lots of twists and turns.  Thanks!

----------


## XCali

Hmmm, it is a rather difficult thing tackle a hive, I would think, definitely for a first one. Have you done maps before?

Anyway, I felt like playing around. So here is a concept I quickly threw together. Use it or not, your choice. I just wanted to get the ball rolling.  :Smile:  
Good luck.

----------


## Torfint

I have doodled many maps in my time but just starting to do more of them for adventures (new IG for it at Fantastic.Lands).  This is a request from my brother, a long time DM, and a fun project for me.  Thanks for the response and inspiration!

----------

